# Chinese man under goes surgery.



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've never seen or heard of anything like this. Does anyone know how to minimize the words so they don't cover up half of the picture?

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/chines...ution-after-arm-severed-1387305152-slideshow/


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I didn't see any issue with the picture except for a pop up ad. I was able to close it out by clicking the tiny x in the upper right corner of the ad. Took a look at the picture again, nothing covering it this time.

True miracle in the medical/surgical world. I've seen pictures of an arm sewn to an abdomen for regeneration but not ankle and hand.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The article about the picture appears on the lower half of the picture. There is no X in the corner to click on.

I've never about saving a limb by sewing it to an abdomen. This is the first I've ever seen of it. It makes since really, but I've never seen it before. I'll have to Google the abdomen one.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Freaky and amazing!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I Googled what Copchick had said, and found this. I find it incredibly interesting. I had read about the test for the ears years ago, but I didn't know it had come this far.

http://www.oddee.com/item_98370.aspx


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yowza!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, ha, grow your own prop ears!


----------

